# Stagnation im TV-Karten-Markt? Einige Gedanken...



## FuchsDerBaer (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich mich gerade mehr oder minder intensiv mit dem Thema HTPC ausnandersetze, sind mir einige Sachen am TV-Karten-Markt aufgefallen.

So gab es m.E. seit Einführung von HDTV, was in seinem Grundzügen (Premiere bzw zeitweise Pro7-Sat1) Ende 2005 begann, keine nennenswerten Innovation bei den TV-Karten. Drastischer formuliert: gab es überhaupt welche?

Gerade in Anbetracht des wachsenden HTPC-Marktes verwundert mich die Innovationszurückhaltung der Akteure am Markt.

Hier mal was mich konkret stört bzw ich mir wünsche!

Wieso gibt es (immernoch) keine Twin-Tuner Karten (oder gar Triple, soll es auch bereits Receiver mit geben )? 
Einerseits würden sicherlich viele HTPC-Besitzer gerne die Vorteile eines Twin-Tuners nutzen, andererseits ist ja mITX inbesondere im HTPC-Markt eine absolut brauchbare Alternative geworden. Hier lässt sich jedoch nichtmal der Umweg über 2 TV-Karten (über die Praxistauglichkeit kann ich da nichts sagen, wär jedoch das erste was mir in den Sinn kommt) gehen, da mITX bekanntlich auf einen Erweiterungsslot begrenzt ist.
Außerdem bezweifel ich, dass es bei zwei TV-Karten einfach so möglich ist diese mit einem CI-Slot (also für beide) glücklich zu machen, was "Twin-Tuning" bei PayTV unmöglich macht.

Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen: es gibt bisher keine einzige DVB-C-Karte für PCIe. 
Und was auch noch halbwegs bemerkenswert ist, nicht wenige DVB-T-Sticks (also USB jetzt) können darüber hinaus noch analoges TV, sowie DVB-C empfangen (von 13 DVB-C-Karten, die bei geizhals gelistet sind kann genau eine neben DVB-C noch analog empfangen).

Nicht, dass meine Meinung irgendwas ändert. Dennoch würde ich mich über ein wenig zeitgemäßere TV-Karten sehr freuen, insbesondere um einen schönen HTPC auf die Beine stellen zu können.

Würd gern mal ein paar zusätzliche Meinungen zu dem Thema hören, weil man auch recht wenig dazu im Netz findet. Oder steh ich etwa allein da mit meinen wünschen? 

MfG
Fuchs


----------



## Olstyle (23. Februar 2010)

Ganz soo schlimm ist es dann doch nicht  .

Twin-Tuner für DVB-S2 Karten gibt es neuerdings durchaus:
TV Karten - Digital Devices Distribution UG (haftungsbeschränkt)
Eine DVB-T Twintuner Karte auf PCI-E Basis dagegen besitze ich schon seit Jahren(TerraTec Cinergy 2400i DT) , allerdings verträgt die sich nicht mit alle Mainboards(mein DFI X48 geht nicht und mein Elitegroup Atom-Board auch nicht) so dass ich dafür momentan doch wieder auf einen Stick zurückgreife.

Auch eine CI-Karte auf mehrere Tuner ist afaik kein Problem.

Wie es mit DVB-C "wirklich" aussieht weiß ich nicht, da ich das Format selbst nicht nutze. Gerade hier machen die verschiedenen Provider aber viel abseits der Norm, so dass es nicht so leicht ist mit einer TV-Karte hinterher zu kommen.

Was mich momentan etwas ärgert in Richtung TV-Karte ist, dass Hauppauge es immer noch nicht geschafft hat einen Reg-Patch für DVB-S2 im Mediacenter(das tuned von Haus aus nur mit DVB-S, man muss also die zusätzlichen S2-Parameter per Treiber nachreichen) raus zu bringen.


----------



## FuchsDerBaer (23. Februar 2010)

Oha. Nicht schlecht. Ein etwas genauerer Blick bei geizhals hat dann auch noch eine weitere Twin-Tuner SAT-Karte entlarvt: die IB Technology IB-5070.
Wobei, wenn ich das richtig sehe, beide keinen CI-Slot haben, was die PayTV Nutzung verhindert.



> Auch eine CI-Karte auf mehrere Tuner ist afaik kein Problem.


Das wär natürlich sehr erfreulich. Ohne sich damit genauser befasst zu haben (Stichwort hard- und softwaretechnische Realisierung) sag ich nämlich mal: ein HTPC mit Single-Tuner kommt mir nicht ins Haus 


Schade, dass es mal wieder nur für DVB-T/S2 solche Nischenangebote gibt. Kabelnutzer sind mal wieder gekniffen (ja, ich habe eine sehr schlechte Meinung über die deutsche Kabellandschaft) 
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a502914.html


----------



## Olstyle (23. Februar 2010)

CI wird normalerweise über eine Extrakarte vom gleichen Hersteller realisiert. 
Bei DD ist da afaik auch was in Planung.

Als Pay-TV Feind bin ich aber eh nicht so der Spezialist darin.


----------



## FuchsDerBaer (24. Februar 2010)

PayTV-Freund bin ich sicherlich auch nicht. Jedoch sollten den Leute, die es nutzen, auch die Möglichkeit dazu gegeben werden es im PC zu benutzen.

Bei digitalem Kabel braucht man darüberhinaus auch fast immer ne Smartcard und somit CI, sowie ein CAM (nochmal 100€ mehr).


----------



## Traubibaer (24. Februar 2010)

Also vielleicht habe ich Deinen Beitrag ja nicht gründlich genug gelesen. Aber die Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-2200 ist eine PCIe-Karte mit Twin-Tuner jeweils für DVB-C und DVB-T. Allerdings kann immer nur eine Empfangsart genutzt werden. Positiver Weise ist die Karte auch noch im Low-Profile-Format gehalten. Also genau das Richtige für meinen HTPC.

Gruß
Traubi
.


----------



## FuchsDerBaer (24. Februar 2010)

Auch bei der Karte handelt es sich nur um eine DVB-T/analog-Karte. Twin-Tuner bedeutet ja auch 2 gleiche Tuner und nicht zwei verschiedene (=Hybrid). Die Karte fällt leider unter letztere


----------



## Traubibaer (24. Februar 2010)

Also die Artikelbeschreibung des Herstellers ist ziemlich eindeutig: "Die WinTV-HVR-2200 MC enthält *zwei analoge *TV Empfänger *und zwei digitale *terretrische DVB-T TV Empfänger"

Hier der Link. Also qausi eine Doppel-Twin-Tuner-Karte. Ob es funktioniert, kann ich Dir sagen, wenn sie bei mir eingetroffen ist. Ich hab nämlich gerade gestern eine bestellt. Im Netz wird aber nichts Negatives berichtet.

Alle Unklarheiten beseitigt? 

Gruß
Traubi
.


----------



## FuchsDerBaer (24. Februar 2010)

Die Karte hat in der Tat zwei analoge Tuner, sowie 2 digitale DVB-T Tuner. DVB-T ist digitales Antennenfernsehen, wohingegen DVB-C digitales Kabelfernsehen ist. Und genau den/die Tuner hat die Karte leider nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Februar 2010)

Eine sehr interessante Karte die ich noch vergessen hatte zu erwähnen ist die *Pinnacle 7010ix*. Mittlerweile ist die vier Jahre alt, mit DVB-S Dualtuner sowie doppeltem Antennen-Hybridtuner auf einer PCI-E Karte aber immer noch ein Ausstattungswunder.

Gerade an der sieht man aber auch was heutzutage eigentlich möglich sein müsste wenn sich mal ein Hersteller dran machen würde eine richtig geniale Karte zu entwickeln. Anscheinend ist der Markt dafür aber einfach zu klein.


----------



## Filico (25. Februar 2010)

Zumindest bei Digital Devices bewegt sich etwas. In Kürze soll da z.B. eine Doppeltuner-DVB-S2-Karte im MiniPCIe-Format erscheinen mit der Möglichkeit auch ein CI anzuschließen. Besonders interessant also für Mini-ITX-Systeme. Des weiteren will man demnächst auch Multi Transponder Decrypting testen. Auch eine DVB-C-Karte möchte man entwickeln.

Auf jeden Fall hat DD noch einiges auf Lager. Mal sehen, was kommt.


----------



## FuchsDerBaer (25. Februar 2010)

Wenigstens eine Firma die fleißig entwickelt. Die "klassischen" TV-Karten-Bauer Hauppauge und Pinnacle scheinen ja nicht mehr sehr aktiv in diesem Bereich zu sein.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Februar 2010)

Pinnacle hat sich so wie es aussieht aus dem Bereich komplett zurück gezogen. 
Hauppauge verkauft zwar noch Karten, scheint aber die Treiberentwicklung auf eine Minimum zurückgefahren zu haben. Z.B. wurde der eine Entwickler der das CI-Interface in Win 7 MC X64 zum laufen bringen sollte einfach mal abgezogen und was DVB-S2 an geht hab ich ja schon oben was geschrieben.

Dafür ziehen halt kleine Firmen wie Digital Devices, TBS, IB Technology nach und überholen auch schon mal.


----------



## FuchsDerBaer (27. Februar 2010)

Laut der mce-community ist Digital Devices sogar damit beschäftigt, eine Dual DVB-C Karte zu entwickeln. Ein Lichtblick für alle Kabeluser also


----------



## goliath (28. Februar 2010)

FuchsDerBaer schrieb:


> Laut der mce-community ist Digital Devices sogar damit beschäftigt, eine Dual DVB-C Karte zu entwickeln. Ein Lichtblick für alle Kabeluser also



Das wäre doch mal was 

Würde ich mir sofort kaufen, bin nämlich auch dabei einen HTPC zu erstellen und suche noch die "richtige" digitale DVB-C Karte


----------



## Cheriour (9. Juni 2010)

Hi zusammen.

Na, da hab ich ja mal gute Neuigkeiten. Ich war so frech und hab einfach  mal direkt einen Veröffentlichungstermin erfragt. Folgende Antwort hab  ich bekommen:


> vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse an unseren Produkten. Wir werden die DVB-C   Karte vorraussichtlich in ca. 8 Wochen haben.


Das wäre dann also ca. Mitte August. 
Angaben natürlich ohne Gewähr 

Grüße
Cheriour


----------



## goliath (9. Juni 2010)

Cheriour schrieb:


> Hi zusammen.
> 
> Na, da hab ich ja mal gute Neuigkeiten. Ich war so frech und hab einfach  mal direkt einen Veröffentlichungstermin erfragt. Folgende Antwort hab  ich bekommen:
> Das wäre dann also ca. Mitte August.
> ...



Hi gute Nachricht !

Und WO hast du nachgefragt ? Beim Hersteller ? Bei nem Händler ?
Preis bekannt ???


----------



## Cheriour (9. Juni 2010)

Direkt über das Kontakt-Formular bei www.digitaldevices.de - DigitalDevices Home
Und um das nochmal zu ergänzen, ich hab nach einer PCIe DVB-C  Twintuner-Karte gefragt.
Den Preis kann ich nicht sagen, aber ich denke, der wird ähnlich wie die entsprechenden DVB-S Karte ausfallen

Cheriour


----------



## Cheriour (19. September 2010)

Hi.

Nochmal ein Nachtrag zu der Karte von Digital Devices. Auf meine Nachfrage, wo das gute Stück bleibt, hab ich folgende Info bekommen:


> Wir sind zwar schon viel weiter mit der Entwicklung aber das Produkt  ist noch nicht ganz fertig. Ich rechne damit, daß das Ende des Monats  so weit sein wird.
> Wir werden Sie dann informieren.


Wurde also nicht auf Eis gelegt oder ähnliches, sondern hat sich  nur etwas verschoben. Wenn ich neue Infos bekomme, lass ich es euch  wissen.

Grüße
Cheriour


----------



## goliath (21. September 2010)

Cheriour schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Nochmal ein Nachtrag zu der Karte von Digital Devices. Auf meine Nachfrage, wo das gute Stück bleibt, hab ich folgende Info bekommen:
> Wurde also nicht auf Eis gelegt oder ähnliches, sondern hat sich  nur etwas verschoben. Wenn ich neue Infos bekomme, lass ich es euch  wissen.
> ...



Hi, super danke schön...
Warte dann auf j.Fall noch ab, da ich bisher immer noch keine TV Karte DVB-C habe 

Danke für deinen Einsatz


----------



## Cheriour (10. November 2010)

Hi zusammen

Nur, falls es sich noch nicht rumgesprochen hat. Das gute Stück gibts jetzt mit Beschreibung zum vorbestellen. Nähere Infos hier: Digital Devices Distribution UG (haftungsbeschränkt) - High Definition für Ihr Mediacenter
und im Anhang ein Bild der Karte

Grüße
Cheriour


----------

